# Dear Michelle Romero...



## justified (May 25, 2018)

You used your influence to turn the Man City tournament into a tournament that favors clubs that support your own personal financial success at the expense of good soccer and fair play. Anything now related to Surf Cup is just another way for you to make more money and gain more influence in a corrupt soccer culture that you helped create.  

If you were in the movie business, you’d be Harvey Weinstein. If you were a politician, you’d be Kim Jong Un.

You operate in the shadows. DOCs wait on your phone calls because their season depends on your call. You are nothing more than a scheduler who found a way to make bucketloads of cash by exposing a gap in the soccer system in Southern California. Where US soccer could not impose rules or take ownership, like a cockroach you crept in a found a way to exploit the system and hide behind popular names like the SCDSL, demanding high fees from clubs just to schedule games at mainly crappy locations at the worst times of day. You even managed to get the worst referees and make the parents pay for them, but of course you just followed another popular model. And oh yeah, are you behind the Discovery League? DOCs speak confidently of how their higher level teams will play EVERY WEEKEND in the fall at NORCO, for $10 a day for parking, at the hottest fields in southern California, driving at least another 20-40 miles each way. How much of that $10 that all of us parents paid for parking lines your pockets? How many kids will be over playing soccer after week 6 of the Discover League, when the parents are done spending their entire day in traffic, to the armpit of this planet, to play one normal season game?

As for Man City, you ruined it. Look at some of the scorelines and clubs attending. YOU ALLOWED THE LOWEST RANKING DA TEAMS to play against the best. LAFC and Man City shouldn’t be scoring 9 goals at a tournament of this caliber. How can you call this tournament credible? How much did these DA teams from outside southern California pay you, or even the local teams WHO HAVE NOT SHOWN UP THIS YEAR IN THE STANDINGS when you had teams close by, ranked high in the standings, that you flat out denied for no reason? There were teams that deserved to be there, signed up on time, and you FLAT OUT DENIED THEM ENTRY because of your own personal feelings about certain organizations. This is the very definition of corruption.

I just want to ask. Are you able to sleep at night in beds made of piles of $? Is it a little lumpy?


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2018)

justified said:


> If you were in the movie business, you’d be Harvey Weinstein. If you were a politician, you’d be Kim Jong Un.
> 
> You even managed to get the worst refs
> 
> ...


Now this is not right. I take great issue with your post.  Who do you think you are comparing Romero to Harvey who is having his worst day yet, Kim and cockroaches?

Trust me when I say that she does not pick the worst refs like it is a conspiracy or that she is trying to be cheap like Rebels did not last years with Rebels Cup.  There are good and bad refs like
all leagues and the associations used are the better ones.

And if you think Norco is the armpit of the world you need to get out more. Have you been to Lancaster in 50mph winds?

Also in your haste to judge Romero you forgot about the lack of SCDSL schedules last year. She could have just released schedules for the first few weeks but instead the blame was put on clubs for not having Fields, an issue which she should have vetted long before August.

Otherwise your post is right on.  But maybe you need a little history lesson on who created this monster. It rhymes with turf.

And I still would like to know why no Albion teams? Seems odd that their boys teams are not playing.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 25, 2018)

This has to be THE dumbest thing posted on this Forum for quite some time now.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 25, 2018)

justified said:


> You used your influence to turn the Man City tournament into a tournament that favors clubs that support your own personal financial success at the expense of good soccer and fair play. Anything now related to Surf Cup is just another way for you to make more money and gain more influence in a corrupt soccer culture that you helped create.
> 
> If you were in the movie business, you’d be Harvey Weinstein. If you were a politician, you’d be Kim Jong Un.
> 
> ...


If you are going to create an Alt ID to start blasting away at people, why create the account on Monday, then wait 4 days to start posting?  Come on "DP," we know it's you.


----------



## Surfref (May 25, 2018)

Dang, who crapped in your Wheaties?


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> If you are going to create an Alt ID to start blasting away at people, why create the account on Monday, then wait 4 days to start posting?  Come on "David," we know it's you.


Please stick with initials. It makes it easier to figure out who you are referring to.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 25, 2018)

Fact said:


> Please stick with initials. It makes it easier to figure out who you are referring to.


Done


----------



## broshark (May 25, 2018)

Fact said:


> And I still would like to know why no Albion teams? Seems odd that their boys teams are not playing.


Is it possible Albion just didn't apply?


----------



## coachsamy (May 25, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> This has to be THE dumbest thing posted on this Forum for quite some time now.


A close competitor to the Tudela and Soltilo rants for the most idiotic thread.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2018)

broshark said:


> Is it possible Albion just didn't apply?


It is possible but don’t you think it is odd especially given the number of teams they have and the number of teams at last year’s tournament?  I don’t see the boys teams at other tournaments this weekend so either they decided not to apply or they thought that they would get in and did not. I’ll have to ask this weekend.


----------



## Frank (May 25, 2018)

I heard some clubs are boycotting the Surf tournaments.  Maybe Albion is one of them.


----------



## Surfref (May 25, 2018)

Frank said:


> I heard some clubs are boycotting the Surf tournaments.  Maybe Albion is one of them.


Why would clubs boycott Surf tournaments?  That is just dumb especially for the older players trying to get recruited.  The Surf Cup and Man City tournaments provide a great opportunity to be seen by numerous college coaches.


----------



## coachsamy (May 25, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Why would clubs boycott Surf tournaments?  That is just dumb especially for the older players trying to get recruited.  The Surf Cup and Man City tournaments provide a great opportunity to be seen by numerous college coaches.


$$$


----------



## Surfref (May 25, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> $$$


Explain...


----------



## justified (May 25, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> A close competitor to the Tudela and Soltilo rants for the most idiotic thread.


@coachsamy, I don’t know who you are the coach of, but your criticism of any “rant” is accusing those of what you are guilty of. Anytime someone says something, you always side with the person with the most power and influence and make someone feel bad for speaking up about something they’ve experienced. That is not a rant, that is criticism. You try to silence people on this forum by making what they say unimportant because you somehow own the moral high ground on what is right and wrong? If you are a coach, do you throw your players under the bus too when they don’t listen to your BS? Coaches and clubs hold power over kids, that needs to be kept in check. Look at yourself in the mirror.


----------



## coachsamy (May 25, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Explain...


Whoever is bright enough to boycott SCS tournaments believes that they would hurt Surf financially. If it is Albion or another big club with the connections for exposition, it shouldn't really matter at least for the club standpoint (Kids miss on the experience of playing outside competition, and some different quality matchups). Now if smaller clubs are pulling such stunt, they need SCS tournaments to build their own prestige, so they are doing themselves a disservice!


----------



## coachsamy (May 25, 2018)

justified said:


> @coachsamy, I don’t know who you are the coach of, but your criticism of any “rant” is accusing those of what you are guilty of. Anytime someone says something, you always side with the person with the most power and influence and make someone feel bad for speaking up about something they’ve experienced. That is not a rant, that is criticism. You try to silence people on this forum by making what they say unimportant because you somehow own the moral high ground on what is right and wrong? If you are a coach, do you throw your players under the bus too when they don’t listen to your BS? Coaches and clubs hold power over kids, that needs to be kept in check. Look at yourself in the mirror.


Quite a deep post there @justified ...

You created your account on Monday, come swinging for the fences and then come calling out people. I don't know who you are and what almighty club you represent that you are bashing SCS based on what I'll assume that your kid's team didn't get accepted into Man City Cup. 

I don't own any moral grounds nor I'm sitting on a high horse (Well Maybe). I haven't coach for years now nor care to go back. I don't throw kids under the bus as that is counterproductive to their learning experience nor its part of my leadership and accountability skills acquired during my former full time career. So I'm missing your point about coaches and clubs being kept in check as part of your issue.

Lastly regardless of whether is a rant, criticism or simply a temper tantrum, your post along with the other 2 are simply  STUPID! Do you want to be taken seriously, use your real handle!


----------



## baldref (May 25, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> This has to be THE dumbest thing posted on this Forum for quite some time now.


Concur
I got about seven lines in and realized what a waste of time it is listening to caustic hating lunatics
I bet the op is fun at parties.....


----------



## Surfref (May 25, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Whoever is bright enough to boycott SCS tournaments believes that they would hurt Surf financially. If it is Albion or another big club with the connections for exposition, it shouldn't really matter at least for the club standpoint (Kids miss on the experience of playing outside competition, and some different quality matchups). Now if smaller clubs are pulling such stunt, they need SCS tournaments to build their own prestige, so they are doing themselves a disservice!


If clubs boycott SCS tournaments than SCS will just fill those spots with other clubs/teams.  There are more teams applying than SCS can accept.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2018)

Frank said:


> I heard some clubs are boycotting the Surf tournaments.  Maybe Albion is one of them.


Based on some ramblings I heard, I thought they were hinting at a boycott. However, nothing I would bet money on.
If their is a boycott, and if Albion is part of this, I think a bigger impression would have been made if they do not allow Surf to be part of the 03 DPL pilot program, which I think they are going to be a part of??? Correct me if I am wrong.

Also a boycott might work if the goal is to get college coaches to spend the bulk of their time at another tournament.


----------



## justified (May 25, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Quite a deep post there @justified ...
> 
> You created your account on Monday, come swinging for the fences and then come calling out people. I don't know who you are and what almighty club you represent that you are bashing SCS based on what I'll assume that your kid's team didn't get accepted into Man City Cup.
> 
> ...


Case in point. After all, the post is just stupid, right? If it was a better post, a more pointed criticism, a little more to what you believe to be correct in your own experience, it would be a good post and you would give it a thumbs up. Let me begin this again. Michelle Romero in her good graces created a league where all kids can play soccer in a safe environment that suits their level. It truly is the SCDSL because all kids are developing. She was kind to all DOCs and made the sport about the kids. She never tried to make an extra dime for all of her hard work in scheduling games. She always was diligent in returning phone calls and did what was best for US Soccer. 

Bro, you're kidding yourself and your rant is the weakest thing I've ever seen. What the hell are you talking about "my handle?" Everyone is anonymous here. You accuse me of what you are guilty of, and you do it all the time. You accuse me of swinging for the fences. I should wait a week before I call you out old fart? As I said, look back to your past posts on other threads, you always follow the same theme. If someone has a legitimate criticism of a system, say Cal South, or a club, you side with the club or in this case you side with a corrupt tournament director for what reason? Above you ask why a team would boycott a tournament because it hurts the kids in the end. DUDE? Wake up. You don't do these tournaments when from the core they are corrupt and a joke. The cost to parents and families is huge. Michelle Romero and surf turned the DA bracket in a mockery by bringing in the very most known and the most unknown, for purely political reasons. Yet you don't consider that, you look at what would normally be the best course action, not what is actually happening.

You compare my post to someone else who has legitimate concerns about coaches. If someone has a concern, they have experienced it. You blow that off because they are speaking emotionally. Bro, like I said, the world has changed since you got your first hot rod. This thread was created because people involved in club soccer in Southern California do not have the best interests of the kids at heart. If US Soccer is going to change, that has to change. Everyone who deals with corrupt officials like Michelle Romero know what she is, but they have to follow along if they want their teams to play in club leagues. If you have something valid to say on this point, then say it. If not, go back to the 1950s.


----------



## justified (May 25, 2018)

baldref said:


> Concur
> I got about seven lines in and realized what a waste of time it is listening to caustic hating lunatics
> I bet the op is fun at parties.....


Ok thanks. Next time I'll definitely be more positive. Actually, what I mean to say is, if you want to listen to some feelgood stories, go watch Fox News. You obviously have no clue what's going on around you. You didn't like the storyline, then why engage in conversation? You saw the criticisms that other people you like on this forum say something and you jumped on board. Bahhh, bahhh. Oh, that's a sheep, btw.


----------



## baldref (May 25, 2018)

waaahhhh wahhhh.... that's a bonehead crybaby. Bro.


----------



## timbuck (May 25, 2018)

Maybe a little bit too much of a rant over a tournament. T here are plenty of other tournaments around to play in this weekend.
But - The OP is a bit on the right track when ranting about certain people or clubs having way too much influence over things around here.
There should be some independence on the SCDSL board and not have everything run and decided by the "Five Families" (or were there 8?.  Trying to make a mafia reference here, but I'm not good at numbers).


----------



## coachsamy (May 25, 2018)

justified said:


> Case in point. After all, the post is just stupid, right? If it was a better post, a more pointed criticism, a little more to what you believe to be correct in your own experience, it would be a good post and you would give it a thumbs up. Let me begin this again. Michelle Romero in her good graces created a league where all kids can play soccer in a safe environment that suits their level. It truly is the SCDSL because all kids are developing. She was kind to all DOCs and made the sport about the kids. She never tried to make an extra dime for all of her hard work in scheduling games. She always was diligent in returning phone calls and did what was best for US Soccer.
> 
> Bro, you're kidding yourself and your rant is the weakest thing I've ever seen. What the hell are you talking about "my handle?" Everyone is anonymous here. You accuse me of what you are guilty of, and you do it all the time. You accuse me of swinging for the fences. I should wait a week before I call you out old fart? As I said, look back to your past posts on other threads, you always follow the same theme. If someone has a legitimate criticism of a system, say Cal South, or a club, you side with the club or in this case you side with a corrupt tournament director for what reason? Above you ask why a team would boycott a tournament because it hurts the kids in the end. DUDE? Wake up. You don't do these tournaments when from the core they are corrupt and a joke. The cost to parents and families is huge. Michelle Romero and surf turned the DA bracket in a mockery by bringing in the very most known and the most unknown, for purely political reasons. Yet you don't consider that, you look at what would normally be the best course action, not what is actually happening.
> 
> You compare my post to someone else who has legitimate concerns about coaches. If someone has a concern, they have experienced it. You blow that off because they are speaking emotionally. Bro, like I said, the world has changed since you got your first hot rod. This thread was created because people involved in club soccer in Southern California do not have the best interests of the kids at heart. If US Soccer is going to change, that has to change. Everyone who deals with corrupt officials like Michelle Romero know what she is, but they have to follow along if they want their teams to play in club leagues. If you have something valid to say on this point, then say it. If not, go back to the 1950s.


Lets tackle this bull by the horn. Answer some questions and hopefully it clear out some of this smoke of bullshit that you have thrown...

Which club are you in?

How does SCS scheduling of games affect you so much?

Its MR a good person or a bad person? Which one is it?

State the real reason why you are beefing with MR. What did she do to you?

Now a little piece of advice, you don't agree with a tournament, don't go to it. Don't like the dynamics of your child's team go somewhere else. Don't agree with CalSouth environment, go AYSO or have your kid do another sport.

P.S. You are bad at guessing people's age!!!


----------



## Eagle33 (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Dummy (May 25, 2018)

justified said:


> You used your influence to turn the Man City tournament into a tournament that favors clubs that support your own personal financial success at the expense of good soccer and fair play. Anything now related to Surf Cup is just another way for you to make more money and gain more influence in a corrupt soccer culture that you helped create.......I just want to ask. Are you able to sleep at night in beds made of piles of $? Is it a little lumpy?


Don’t hate the players.  Hate the game.

Big clubs need to financially support the DA/ECNL boondoggle.  Big regional and national tournaments help them do this.  Sometimes we travel to play crappy non-Cal South DA/ECNL teams.  Sometimes they travel to play us.  This is simply what a closed system of regional and national play produces.

Is it fair?  No.  Does it waste the time and money of club soccer families in Southern California?  Yes. Is it a sign that the travel industry is taking over youth sports?  Maybe.

Lots of soccer organizations use SilverLakes.  There will be no shortage of non-Legends clubs hosting tournaments during the hottest days of summer before the Discovery League starts in the fall.  This is not a fair complaint.

Most importantly, there is no way that these clubs are letting MR pad her mattress with cash.  They are keeping it for themselves.  All a parent can hope for is that some of this money will makes it onto the field to provide a better experience for ALL youth players.


----------



## mirage (May 25, 2018)

I know this is kind a off the mud slinging theme but when did MR start working for Surf Sports?

I recall she was working for DE at Strikers, also doing SCDSL league schedule, then just SCDSL schedule but now Surf???

Did OP just pick on her just because or personal ax to grind?  I cannot tell if the OP is upset because his team was not included or did not get the chance to play against MC or LAFC?

Since the nature, the theme and the tone of complaint is very different than DP's, I very much doubt that its DP or 26.  But it is most likely one of the regulars with a new screen name.

I thought it was going to be Triple Crown related with the name like Justified.....


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 25, 2018)

mirage said:


> I know this is kind a off the mud slinging theme but when did MR start working for Surf Sports?
> 
> I recall she was working for DE at Strikers, also doing SCDSL league schedule, then just SCDSL schedule but now Surf???
> 
> ...


Think she started about 2 years ago.


----------



## soccer dude (May 25, 2018)

Not sure why you are bashing silver lakes.  I like those fields especially since I live 12 miles away.  Yeah, it's hot in the summer but hey, that's southern california for you anywhere.  I hate the $10 parking but that seems to be normal at the big fields nowadays except for my favorite Great Orange Park fields where parking is freeeeeee.  Now, the only corruption I've heard from players on my daughters team is that some Legends teams are denied outright from Surf tournaments just based on the fact that they are "Legends".  Ranking wise, they are pretty high so not sure why they would get denied.  I would hope though, that the integrity of Surf Tournaments puts aside such differences to get the highest quality teams applying.  I would hope that when we play in the Surf tournaments that we play the "best of the best" and not "b" teams because Surf is denying the "A" teams.


----------



## Mystery Train (May 25, 2018)

What if the OP is actually Michelle Romero, and this whole post is just a false flag using an obviously extreme and over-generalized ad-hominem attack on herself in order to get users on SoCal Soccer to defend her and ignore the REAL conspiracy between SCDSL and local clubs who are secretly spraying the fields in Oceanside and Silverlakes with mind-control chemicals that make the players and parents continue to pour millions of dollars into club soccer even though there is literally no chance that any of their children will ever make a dime as a professional athlete?


----------



## InTheValley (May 25, 2018)

justified said:


> You used your influence to turn the Man City tournament into a tournament that favors clubs that support your own personal financial success at the expense of good soccer and fair play. Anything now related to Surf Cup is just another way for you to make more money and gain more influence in a corrupt soccer culture that you helped create.
> 
> If you were in the movie business, you’d be Harvey Weinstein. If you were a politician, you’d be Kim Jong Un.
> 
> ...


No way this Michelle person would be Kim Jong Un. She seems like a straight up capitalist to me.

If you’re worried about the quality of soccer at Man City, you need to head over to National Cup and check out that Brazilian FCGS team. I hear they’re really something - although Michelle is probably getting a cut of that bribe money too.


----------



## outside! (May 25, 2018)

soccer dude said:


> Not sure why you are bashing silver lakes.  I like those fields especially since I live 12 miles away.  Yeah, it's hot in the summer but hey, that's southern california for you anywhere.


Not compared to Oceanside or the Polo fields. Norco is almost always at least 15 degrees hotter than field close to the coast.


----------



## Sparky9 (May 25, 2018)

As for Silverlakes, the facility continues to improve. Normal bathrooms, not port a potties. Restaurant is built. Last weekend the bleachers were going up with the nicer fold up seats i assume for championship games. 
Has Oside built bathrooms yet? Its been awhile since we've played there.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (May 25, 2018)

Sparky9 said:


> As for Silverlakes, the facility continues to improve. Normal bathrooms, not port a potties. Restaurant is built. Last weekend the bleachers were going up with the nicer fold up seats i assume for championship games.
> Has Oside built bathrooms yet? Its been awhile since we've played there.


Last time I looked Oside was $12 to park in the dirt you had to wait in line for port o potties and the food is non existent without leaving the complex and driving 20 minutes away


----------



## Soccer (May 25, 2018)

I hear Albion did not apply to Man City.  Zero zip zilch nada.  They do have teams that have applied to Surf Cup. 

My guess this is a LAUFA parent.  Only club that did not get into the DA bracket at Man City at 06 and 04.  Except for Murrieta Surf at 06.  But LAUFA's 05's got in.  All 12 that applied in 05 got in.  

And I think O Side is $12 for Cal South events as Cal South makes the venue kick back $2 extra dollars. 

Parking at Silverlakes goes to Silverlakes and only Silverlakes.  But was their fee $12 for Cal South events?  Or did they give the kick back out of their $10, gracious thing to do if they did.

Oh and BTW MR didn't found SCDSL, the clubs did.  Dave Lamb ran the league the first year.  MR took over the second.  She worked with Dave the first year.  She had to leave CSL when Strikers left CSL.


----------



## Primetime (May 25, 2018)

justified said:


> You used your influence to turn the Man City tournament into a tournament that favors clubs that support your own personal financial success at the expense of good soccer and fair play. Anything now related to Surf Cup is just another way for you to make more money and gain more influence in a corrupt soccer culture that you helped create.
> 
> If you were in the movie business, you’d be Harvey Weinstein. If you were a politician, you’d be Kim Jong Un.
> 
> ...


A cockroach is someone who comes on a blog to   Personally Attack someone and post garbage like this.  I noticed you did not have your name attached or signed at the bottom so maybe troll may be a more appropriate term.   As I'm sure you don't know so I'll educate you that the discovery league was passed by an overwhelming majority of all DOCs who get a vote in SCDSL Michelle as a board member had no vote not was ot her design to begin with.   The location of Norco was also something agreed upon by the majority of DOCs.  And again your misinformed on that as well.  It's not there EVERY WEEKEND .  Had you been in the room you would've known that there will be games played in northern San Diego for two coming out of those areas.    As for Manchester Cup it's real simple if you don't like it don't play in it, which shouldn't be a big deal since it's so crappy.   So if you or another team didn't get it why should you care.   If club soccer in Southern California is so corrupt then don't opt to put your child in it.   Again real simple.   As for her creating this corrupt soccer culture again your wrong and clearly not to savvy on business or economics,  otherwise you'd know the consumer drives everything.   Really just a stupid post.   I'm now dumber for having read responded to it.


----------



## Paul Spacey (May 25, 2018)

A quick read of the way this thread has gone would suggest it is a topic of national (even international) importance. Is it about Trump? Brexit? The Paris Climate Agreement? The Panmumjeon Declaration?

Nope. This is youth soccer. Come on guys, we're all adults. Let's try and stick to doing (and saying) things that will actually help the young players we all represent and serve.

Some of the threads on this forum are really insightful and beneficial; some just make you shake your head in disbelief then cringe at the realization of why youth soccer is perhaps not in as good a state as it could and should be. We're all responsible for that; the kids certainly aren't.


----------



## Frank (May 25, 2018)

Not being a SCDSL team we haven’t had a lot of exposure to MR, however she has always been pleasant in all our dealings with her for Surf. Whether we were accepted or not.


----------



## Soccer (May 25, 2018)

Primetime said:


> A cockroach is someone who comes on a blog to   Personally Attack someone and post garbage like this.  I noticed you did not have your name attached or signed at the bottom so maybe troll may be a more appropriate term.   As I'm sure you don't know so I'll educate you that the discovery league was passed by an overwhelming majority of all DOCs who get a vote in SCDSL Michelle as a board member had no vote not was ot her design to begin with.   The location of Norco was also something agreed upon by the majority of DOCs.  And again your misinformed on that as well.  It's not there EVERY WEEKEND .  Had you been in the room you would've known that there will be games played in northern San Diego for two coming out of those areas.    As for Manchester Cup it's real simple if you don't like it don't play in it, which shouldn't be a big deal since it's so crappy.   So if you or another team didn't get it why should you care.   If club soccer in Southern California is so corrupt then don't opt to put your child in it.   Again real simple.   As for her creating this corrupt soccer culture again your wrong and clearly not to savvy on business or economics,  otherwise you'd know the consumer drives everything.   Really just a stupid post.   I'm now dumber for having read responded to it.



Spot on except for one point.  MR is not a board member.  Just an employee.  So no vote on anything that is implemented by the board or the technical committee.


----------



## Dos Equis (May 26, 2018)

While I have not worked with her on this tournament, I have worked with Michelle going back to her CSL Cal Cup days, and she was always among the best and nicest to work with in Soccer/Tournament admin. There are some bad actors and frauds in soccer, but you are barking up the wrong tree by focusing on her.  Thoughtful, constructive criticism is entirely justified when it comes to team selection and bracket placement for most tournaments, but turning this into some conspiracy of one person is foolish (unless you are talking about the Vegas Players Cup during its heyday). 

Though I am not a huge fan of Norco as a location, we all should support soccer facility investment in SoCal.  I wish everyone who complains about the smell/food at Oceanside, the traffic around or number of clubs using the OC great park, the heat at Silverlakes, or parking fees in general, be given the option to return to Lancaster for all their games, or play them on some un-tended middle school field.


----------



## Primetime (May 26, 2018)

I mean grabbing a great Bloody Mary at the field house after a morning game at SilverLakes is just awful.   I hope I never have to do that again.  The fields are terrible too.   With all their flatness and grass.... Ugh, yuck.    San Bernardino is seriously a million times better.   Michelle Romero is also mean to dogs and old people too.    There's a 150+ awesome clubs no one has ever heard in CSL that I'm sure could use some players.   The stellar fields of El Monte and East LA are primed for some high level competition.   May even get that cool breeze from the San Gabrielle river bed.   Carful though cause I heard once the sun goes down Michelle is out there mugging people for their lunch money.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (May 26, 2018)

Look how far youth soccer has come...  Oh, and one of the first lessons you learn in life is nobody is perfect.  The best advise I ever got was from this group...   I don’t care how good your kid is, own your own development.  Don’t rely on a magic coach, or DA.  Keep grinding and working and the opportunities will find you.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (May 27, 2018)

Here’s what I know, or should I say this is how I feel. I hate Surf Cup. I hate Man City Cup. As a parent of a child in the DA I feel like us parents (meaning me) have already put in my time driving, money, and hotels in San Diego in years past. I mean I feel like this is a step backwards. My son has worked extremely hard to get in the DA league and to get away from tournament style of play. But Surf keeps bringing us back with their new DA allowed rules. I can’t excape San Deigo. My son is older now but I’ve spent so many trips to these tournaments in the past years it’s crazy. So much money I’ve thrown around down there..  and it’s not like it’s Las Vegas or something. If it was Vegas I wouldn’t be pissed, but all the money for another soccer tournament in San Deigo. I’m burnt out. Now I know people are gonna talk about “well it’s the competition you go for,  it’s the college scouts or US scouts...”. Guess what,  bullshit!!  A scout will find you more so in the DA league. And as for the competition.. Guess what, Bullshit!!  It’s all the same fucking teams we play in our league anyway except for maybe a few out of state or out of the country teams who don’t turn out being that good anyway. Dude I’m done. It’s exhausting. It’s a money pit for parents. The winners of the tournament may not be a Surf soccer team; but the Surf club and San Deigo and all their affiliates win in the end. That’s my two cents.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 27, 2018)

Given the limited real estate available in SoCal, we are lucky to have fields in oceanside and Silver Lakes.  Those $10 per parking is not bad given that they need to make money to cover the cost and make a profit.  To be honest, the same people that complain about the $10 are the same that stop by Starbucks and spend $5 to $7 for a cup of coffee.   Besides,  I will take silverlakes over San bernandino, Lancaster, Galway downs, and that field far away from the freeway  in Escondido


----------



## timbuck (May 27, 2018)

I think Dr Hurtz is complaining about the tournament culture in general.  Nothing but a money maker for clubs.  And probably not healthy for players to be playing 3-6 games over a 30-50 hour time period.


----------



## Dominic (May 27, 2018)

I know and like Michelle Romero.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 27, 2018)

I am just happy we are DA now and don’t have too do anyone of these endless stupid tournaments.


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (May 27, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I think Dr Hurtz is complaining about the tournament culture in general.  Nothing but a money maker for clubs.  And probably not healthy for players to be playing 3-6 games over a 30-50 hour time period.


Yes, I believe kids are banned from playing more than one game a day in other nations, it's kinda strange to push our kids into three or four games over a weekend, can't imagine the pro's accepting it!


----------



## Toch (May 28, 2018)

justified said:


> You used your influence to turn the Man City tournament into a tournament that favors clubs that support your own personal financial success at the expense of good soccer and fair play. Anything now related to Surf Cup is just another way for you to make more money and gain more influence in a corrupt soccer culture that you helped create.
> 
> If you were in the movie business, you’d be Harvey Weinstein. If you were a politician, you’d be Kim Jong Un.
> 
> ...


Wow! Sounds like you need a few years of therapy. I’m not defending the scumbag your addressing. You’re just a scumbag without the power.


----------



## Toch (May 28, 2018)

justified said:


> @coachsamy, I don’t know who you are the coach of, but your criticism of any “rant” is accusing those of what you are guilty of. Anytime someone says something, you always side with the person with the most power and influence and make someone feel bad for speaking up about something they’ve experienced. That is not a rant, that is criticism. You try to silence people on this forum by making what they say unimportant because you somehow own the moral high ground on what is right and wrong? If you are a coach, do you throw your players under the bus too when they don’t listen to your BS? Coaches and clubs hold power over kids, that needs to be kept in check. Look at yourself in the mirror.


Big difference between criticism and a rant. You name calling and insulting refs, people who live in And around Norco is a rant not criticism. Stop being a douche and get your head out of your ass .. notice how I went from feedback to insulting?


----------



## Toch (May 28, 2018)

outside! said:


> Not compared to Oceanside or the Polo fields. Norco is almost always at least 15 degrees hotter than field close to the coast.


If you will whine about the weather you should stay indoors and play checkers or with little stuffed animals


----------



## outside! (May 28, 2018)

Toch said:


> If you will whine about the weather you should stay indoors and play checkers or with little stuffed animals


I'd rather go surfing.


----------



## mirage (May 29, 2018)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Here’s what I know, or should I say this is how I feel...........I’m burnt out. Now I know people are gonna talk about “well it’s the competition you go for,  it’s the college scouts or US scouts...”. Guess what,  bullshit!! ..........And as for the competition.. Guess what, Bullshit!!  It’s all the same fucking teams we play in our league anyway except for maybe a few out of state or out of the country teams who don’t turn out being that good anyway. Dude I’m done. It’s exhausting. It’s a money pit for parents...........That’s my two cents.


Dr Dick Hurtz(ing), I've shared your pain over the years too.

USSFDA has a rule that says not only one game a day but also limit consecutive days to two days.  so a weekend tournament/showcase really is 5 days, or essentially a week from lodging perspectivce-WTF!

Oh, did I forget to mention that the kids miss school if its during the school year.  I know there's a nice little letter from USSFDA letterhead signed by the club asking schools to excuse the student for participating - BFD.

Just thought to help you describe how much bending over is required in addition to your rant...


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (May 29, 2018)

No opinion one way or the other about MR as a person. What I would suggest is that SCDSL has not made the improvements we might have expected in the last few years. Whilst some clubs are culpable of not having their fields in order, many did and had to suffer the same consequences of waiting forever for their schedule. The communications from the league are often unprofessional and extremely patronizing, which can't be anything other than a reflection of the management. Whilst there's obviously a current ability to diversify roles between Leagues and Tournaments, it would be nice if the SCDSL took first priority because I can see that league disappearing real quick if there's another season or two of the current service.


----------



## mkg68 (May 29, 2018)

justified said:


> You used your influence to turn the Man City tournament into a tournament that favors clubs that support your own personal financial success at the expense of good soccer and fair play. Anything now related to Surf Cup is just another way for you to make more money and gain more influence in a corrupt soccer culture that you helped create.
> 
> If you were in the movie business, you’d be Harvey Weinstein. If you were a politician, you’d be Kim Jong Un.
> 
> ...


This is the worst thread I've ever read on this site, and that's saying something. I know who you are,* justified*, and this defamation doesn't go well with your public persona. You created a brand new account to lob your bombs, and your criticisms are anything but "justified".


----------



## El Clasico (May 29, 2018)

mkg68 said:


> This is the worst thread I've ever read on this site, and that's saying something. I know who you are,* justified*, and this defamation doesn't go well with your public persona. You created a brand new account to lob your bombs, and your criticisms are anything but "justified".


This is the worst you've ever read? Did you just learn to read recently? And people on the next thread wonder why we have brawls on the soccer fields. Drama mamas get all "offended" over nothing and one thing leads to another...


----------

